# The Sage DB receives it's 1st mod



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well having seen a link which Gary sent me I worked out that it would be possible to get an IMS shower screen fitted onto the Sage but it wouldn't fit as standard.

This is with the oem parts and no IMS screen was suitable.

  

2014-02-18 15.36.52 by charliejeal, on Flickr

I had to find out what if any water dispersion plate/shower screen holder would fit and it turned out to be a 9mm high brass Nuova Simonelli one so obviously the IMS screen would be an NS one too.

  

2014-02-18 15.37.00 by charliejeal, on Flickr

And finally installed and warming up, with my IMS 18/22g basket in the portafilter waiting to be inserted into the group.

  

2014-02-18 15.37.43 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The old one didnt look too bad


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good Charlie:good:


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The old one didnt look too bad


I did clean it thoroughly before taking the photo lol, but it was the plastic water dispersion plate that worried me the most in terms of longevity. I'm pleased to report that water dispersion looks a lot more even. I've only tried one shot since installing it and that was with the IMS 18/22g basket as well with 20.5g of coffee, I think I may have tamped a little too light as the same degree of nutation and tamp with the old screen and block using the 20g VST I was running around 33 seconds for 32g in the cup and this shot came through at 24 seconds for 32g and was definitely a touch sour and under extracted, although visually the our looked better. I'll give it another go after I've been out. In another annoying shame the Rancilio naked pf I ordered doesn't fit the Sage, if I could be bothered to file the lugs and reprofile them it might, but I'm just going to sell it and get the Sage one when released.


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice!

I'm not too sure why Sage reverted to a plastic water dispersion block. The brass one you have there looks great + it probably does a better job at retaining heat + keeping the temperature stable.

The one on the Breville BES900 was made from metal. The downside was that it's was made from aluminum (i think) and that it was coated with some sort of teflon which eventually peeled away.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting. Didn't realise it was a plastic dispersion plate.

Anniversary present idea for the parents.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Found this old post and wondered if you had considered the IMS CI200IM, which is the same diameter as the Sage shower screen and has an M5 hole, as well?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bolta said:


> Found this old post and wondered if you had considered the IMS CI200IM, which is the same diameter as the Sage shower screen and has an M5 hole, as well?


I remember trying holding one up to the Sage shower plate after modding mine whilst I still had all the group buy stuff and it didn't actually come as close to the lip on the plate as the original Sage screen. Mine is still working fine as is with the new bits in place.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Charlie for your help.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone know where I could obtain the brass dispersion plate mentioned in this thread?

I can't seem to find a 9mm high one ANYWHERE...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beanosaurus said:


> Anyone know where I could obtain the brass dispersion plate mentioned in this thread?
> 
> I can't seem to find a 9mm high one ANYWHERE...


PM me, I might have the whole thing lying around somewhere


----------

